# The Kodiak



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's one that I gave to Jorg.
It's 2.5 inches between the forks.
Can be shot sideways or with forks up.
Plywood used should be at least 3/4" thick.

The image should print out to actual size, as it's in .gif format.
Right click on image, save it desktop, open image, print the image, cutout with scissors, use spraymount rubber cement on back, put on board, cut it out with saw, round it off.... and enjoy!


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

Very nice. I cut just did the cut on my scrollsaw and this design already seems very comfortable.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Picture URLs updated


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

This one looks pretty good. I like it. I will do it. Already have a nice piece of Peteribí (_Cordia trichotoma)._


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

The GIF is way too big for my XL glove hand, but I like the design. May be a 80% version could work.


----------

